# I have ham number 8



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I went to pick up the other hamster this afternoon...
The lady was heartbroken at having to say goodbye to him.
I have said i will keep her updated on how he is and send her some pics 
He's gorgeous... Very friendly, loves to cuddle...

I will post pics later when he's settled in and woken up 

He is called Winston at the min... Still deciding whether to change it to Chandler


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Winston is a lovely name, does it suit him. Hey how can you blame this one on me.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Winston is a lovely name, does it suit him. Hey how can you blame this one on me.


I will think how to blame you 

Not sure if it suits him really...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a few piccies now... 
He woke up and was all sweatty after sleeping in his tube for ages  

This is his awful cage he loves, ignore the wall please... we just got re-wired :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He is gorgeous Sarah but omg that cage is sooooooo tiny, I would try him in a normal cage once he settles in a bit.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He is gorgeous Sarah but omg that cage is sooooooo tiny, I would try him in a normal cage once he settles in a bit.


She said she got him a cambridge but didnt like it and sulked...

But i will try

Then burn this thing :001_tt2:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww he's gorgeous! Winston does seem to suit him. That cage is awful though, poor guy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What a handsome boy


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

If he really likes the cage, you could try adding another cage/unit on to it to make it bigger.

Acorn Loves his Habitrail Ovo parts and barely ventures into his bigger sections, even though his Ovo maze was only meant as an add on. He eats in it, sleeps in it, explores his tubes and only really ventures out into his wired units for food and water.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

very cute boy. 

haha you got him today, daisey had her babies today, so you didnt even catch up with me for a short while :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> very cute boy.
> 
> haha you got him today, daisey had her babies today, so you didnt even catch up with me for a short while :laugh:


haha but i did for a bit


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lolll that is sooo tiny, is it even a cage??? I thought it was just an extension to the Rotastak stuff, it looks even smaller than the pod thingy that I have!! 

I hope you manage to attach something to it, as I said it does work sort of with the savic stuff as long as you are prepared to do a bit of taping


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Lolll that is sooo tiny, is it even a cage??? I thought it was just an extension to the Rotastak stuff, it looks even smaller than the pod thingy that I have!!
> 
> I hope you manage to attach something to it, as I said it does work sort of with the savic stuff as long as you are prepared to do a bit of taping


lol i will do...

I may try him in a proper cage too... 
I hate rotastaks...

May have to wean him out of it


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Lovely looking boy 

Agree with the cage tho....awful and way too small


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Chandler's (winston) water bottle isnt working.. 
Found that out last night (2am) when he was trying so hard to get water that he woke me up..

I had to put a little dish of water in the cage for him...
Poor baby..

Now i'm going to have to swap his cage over... Whether he likes it or not 

I'm not buying a new rotastak bottle as i hate the cage..

He cant ven stretch out in it...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Chandler's (winston) water bottle isnt working..
> Found that out last night (2am) when he was trying so hard to get water that he woke me up..
> 
> I had to put a little dish of water in the cage for him...
> ...


Lol I'm sure he would like more space!! Although Sausage does seem to love his Rotastak cage as well and doesn't go in the Savic cage as often now... even though its bigger!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Lol I'm sure he would like more space!! Although Sausage does seem to love his Rotastak cage as well and doesn't go in the Savic cage as often now... even though its bigger!


I think he must have been dropped on the head at some point


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm starting to think they actually enjoy the smaller areas of their cages and feel happier and safer when their more enclosed in. I'm not suggesting you don't increase the size of it dramatically. But you might want to keep what he's already got as an add on. I still haven't convinced Acorn to enjoy the bigger parts of his cage. I'm sure he goes in them as the food disappeares, when he does that I'm not quite sure yet though! ut:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Fred has always been in a very small tank before I got her and she does seem a bit scared to be in the hamster heaven, she is hiding in the tube or the penthouse but I've given her a honey seed treat stick thing in the main part of the cage and put her in front of it so now she is quite involed in destroying it. I think it will take some time to get her used to a big cage but I think for the hamsters quality of life it is worth doing.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I think he must have been dropped on the head at some point


Lol, Popcorn is exactly the same though.......silly hams 
 
By the way cute pictures 

x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He's now in a big (ish) cage and i have binned the rotastak!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> He's now in a big (ish) cage and i have binned the rotastak!!!


Hooray!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, what does he think of it? Aww we could have had that ceremonial pf cage smashing.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah, what does he think of it? Aww we could have had that ceremonial pf cage smashing.


Well i didnt smash it yet... I can get it back out of the bin and smash it if you would like???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well i didnt smash it yet... I can get it back out of the bin and smash it if you would like???


Yeah, SMASH IT, SMASH IT, SMASH IT. I think I need professional helput:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah, SMASH IT, SMASH IT, SMASH IT. I think I need professional helput:


I shall video me smashing it, just for you


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

form an ordelry queue... Sledghammer will be given out at the front of the line...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! Is he sulking yet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Yay! Is he sulking yet?


What if she smashes it and he sulks really really badly, We will have to club together and get him a new one, we will have to do the unthinkable and buy a rotastack:blushing:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What if she smashes it and he sulks really really badly, We will have to club together and get him a new one, we will have to do the unthinkable and buy a rotastack:blushing:.


hahahahaha
He's loving the freedom 
He's asleep in his house atm


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahahahaha
> He's loving the freedom
> He's asleep in his house atm


Good, he must have some sense in him after all!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What cage have you got him in? Shoe boxes are good for keeping hamsters in, nice and roomy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What cage have you got him in? Shoe boxes are good for keeping hamsters in, nice and roomy.


I put him in an egg box :001_tt2:

haha he's in a rat cage... will post a pic in a min


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I put him in an egg box :001_tt2:
> 
> haha he's in a rat cage... will post a pic in a min


I'm waiting


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I'm waiting


He really is in an egg box, she's just too embarrased to post.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He really is in an egg box, she's just too embarrased to post.


sorry i forgot.. ut: :blushing:

Here it is...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

this is blackie's freddy 2 cage


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> this is blackie's freddy 2 cage


we got are hamsters in college in them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Now she's just showing off.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Now she's just showing off.


hahaha will post them all in your show us your cages thread...

All my lot... then i can show off


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha will post them all in your show us your cages thread...
> 
> All my lot... then i can show off


haha, posh hammies ! in there mansions ! lol

there just snobs :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha, posh hammies ! in there mansions ! lol
> 
> there just snobs :laugh:


lmao...

I now have a freddy 2, a cambridge, a ham heaven, an imac fantasy, a fop cage, two bin cages, a rat cage...

oh and now a gabber and another cambridge :blushing:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha sounds like a full house ! 

just like my room


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I feel deprived lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I feel deprived lol


lmao..


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't wait to have my own place!!

Although my boyfriend has developed an allergy to sausage so he says no more hammies


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Can't wait to have my own place!!
> 
> Although my boyfriend has developed an allergy to sausage so he says no more hammies


well he doesnt have to breathe does he...

keep sausage... get more hammies


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwwwww nooooooooooooo............... will just have to be summin else en. 
is he sure it da hammie and not the bedding ???


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lolll I don't think it is a necessity to breathe, no 

And I will still have more hammies when I can, he can just not go near them!! The thing is he loves Sausage as much as I do so hes really annoyed he's allergic lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got just the thing for him lol
http://www.outwaterhardware.com/catalog/IMAGES/PDF/CAT56-1034.pdf


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Got just the thing for him lol
> http://www.outwaterhardware.com/catalog/IMAGES/PDF/CAT56-1034.pdf


i laughed so hard i nearly peed :lol::lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Got just the thing for him lol
> http://www.outwaterhardware.com/catalog/IMAGES/PDF/CAT56-1034.pdf


Hahaha thanks I'll tell him you suggested that


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha i love it !!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I was downstairs talking about hamsters and my dad said "dont you think you have enough already???"
I said "but i only have 8"

He said "bloody hell.. didnt realise you had so many!"

hahahaha i think he had lost count!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I was downstairs talking about hamsters and my dad said "dont you think you have enough already???"
> I said "but i only have 8"
> 
> He said "bloody hell.. didnt realise you had so many!"
> ...


Hahaha you shouldn't have said anything... then you could have got away with smuggling in a few more


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Hahaha you shouldn't have said anything... then you could have got away with smuggling in a few more


haha i know... i really did think he knew how many though


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I was downstairs talking about hamsters and my dad said "dont you think you have enough already???"
> I said "but i only have 8"
> 
> He said "bloody hell.. didnt realise you had so many!"
> ...


Hehe, you could have twisted his arm for more


----------

